# Estação Meteorológica de Miranda do Douro (I.M.)



## Z13 (5 Mai 2011 às 23:24)

Venho dar a conhecer a todos vós a estação meteorológica de *Miranda do Douro* que além de ser, provavelmente, uma das mais antigas do país, tem para nós amantes da meteorologia um significado especial por ter registado no longínquo mês de Janeiro de 1945 o recorde de temperatura mais baixa em Portugal com uns generosos* -16,0ºC* (negativos)

A estação fica situada a *670* metros de altitude, bem no centro da cidade. Arrisco afirmar que há 50/60 anos estaria num dos extremos, mas hoje foi literalmente engolida pelo casario.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
_*Aproveito para perguntar a quem sabe: Existe algum critério sobre a distância mínima das construções ás estações meteorológicas??*_


Na próxima imagem podemos observar que, mesmo sendo a cidade de Miranda a capital do Planalto Mirandês, a estação ficou situada na zona mais alta das redondezas.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
*Mais uma pergunta: Terá havido no século passado, na altura em que as estações de Bragança e Miranda foram construídas, uma corrente que aconselharia a colocá-las no topo de colinas??*


Podemos agora na primeira fotografia apreciar o bonito edifício que servia de abrigo e local de trabalho aos observadores locais do Instituto de Meteorologia, antes de existirem as "automáticas". É um edifício integralmente em pedra, com uma torre de observação no topo que continha um anemómetro.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

O edifício encontra-se abandonado e degradado, mas foi possível no interior fotografar este módulo que estava ligado directamente ao anemómetro do telhado e continha um rolo e marcadores que, presumo, marcavam a direcção e velocidade do vento:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Cá fora, no recinto, ainda existe a estação clássica com os seguintes instrumentos:
Vista geral




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


As duas próximas são de um Udógrafo, que permitia registar em papel a quantidade de precipitação no tempo:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Depois existem dois Udómetros, um manual e outro automático:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Existe ainda o Piranómetro




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


E junto desta antiga estação clássica, encontramos então a moderna EMA: Uma Vaisala Milos




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Aqui uma panorâmica das duas estações (clássica e automática) lado a lado:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


No terraço do edifício ainda existe, virado a sul, um Heliógrafo, já sem a "bola de cristal" nem o papel que o sol queimava...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

E espero que tenham gostado desta apresentação, principalmente pelo valor histórico que esta estação nos reserva e pelo facto de ter sido no passado, como viram, completíssima!


----------



## 1337 (6 Mai 2011 às 00:15)

Interessante! bom registo


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Mai 2011 às 10:45)

Excelente Registo!!! Parabéns!!!  

Adorei ver as fotos dessa estação, é pena estar nesse estado de abandono.

É a grande desvantagem das EMA'S, o IM podia  fazer um mini museu com a história e registo climático da região com tanto espaço!! hehehe
Chamava Turismo. hehehe

A primeira pergunta não se sei responder, mas á segunda o critério era mostrar o clima regional, como Miranda do Douro esta a uma altitude média em pleno planalto Mirandês da Meseta Ibérica não fica sujeita aos efeitos de inversão térmica de Inverno nem aos sacos de calor durante o Verão. É mais generalista e não mostra tanto os estremos.


----------



## zejorge (6 Mai 2011 às 14:25)

Boa tarde

Excelente ideia, a de nos darem a conhecer, esta antiga EM que certamente testemunhou factos que contribuíram para a história da meteorologia em Portugal, tal como foi o registo da temperatura mais baixa registada até agora no nosso País.
Obrigado pois pelo registo.

Zejorge


----------

